# transmission fluid flush



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm not sure if this is the correct place to ask this, but does anyone know if it is possible to easily flush the automatic transmission fluid out of a '95 Sentra with a 1.6L engine? I would like to be able to do this on my own. I was told there may be a possibility in pumping out all the transmission fluid thru the use of plastic tubing leading from the transmission to a plastic jug, but I am having trouble locating a port on the transmission through which I might do the flush. The same person who suggested this method mentioned I might look for a rubber tube that connected the transmission to the radiator, remove one end of rubber tubing and replace it with one end of plastic tubing, then turn on the engine and put the gear in neutral to start the pumping action. I've never done this before; I don't know where to begin to look for a rubber tube from the transmission to the radiator; I've searched extensively on the web for diagrams and further info, but no luck. Any help would be much appreciated.

melisa


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I just remove the drain plug off the pan to flush my fluid, just like you do an oil change. Let all the tranny fluid drain out replace the plug, then add 4 qts. of Mobil 1 ATF into a funnel in the trans. dip stick tube and your done. Been doing it this way for years, my auto tranny still performs like new...


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

hmm okay. I was under the impression there was not a drain plug but I have not been under the car yet so I haven't seen it for myself. That definitely makes draining less messy. But I am still wondering, will all the tranny fluid drain out of the plug (all 7 quarts??), because I am hoping to drain not just what's in the pan/reservoir, but what's in the torque converter and other little nooks, in other words a complete ATF flush rather than an ATF change. What do you think?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

It'll take about 2-3 drains doing it my way to remove most of the old fluid. Even doing a power flush at a tranny shop once will not remove all of the old fluid, some of it about a qt. or so will still remain inside te torque converter. Your best bet would be to drain it yourself about 2-3 times this wll remove about 90% of the old fluid...


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

whats the fluid you use to drain it several times?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

Alright, thanks for the tip. 

I am planning on using Dexron III ATF, though the owner's manual also specifies Dexron II-E.


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

I need help changing radiator fluid, i know how to do it, but I don't know the measurements for the fluid and water, can someone help me?


----------

